# H0020 and H0033



## tredding (Apr 11, 2013)

Need Help - What I’m looking for is info specific to the billing codes H0020 and H0033.  We’ve had some issues lately where providers are demanding additional codes be included. Trying to determine what the standard is within the industry for billing.  Can anyone provide the full text description for the above codes, along with dosing amounts allowed, and what is included in the service.


----------

